# What were the biggest road projects in the EU during the last 10 years?



## asolspunk (Mar 4, 2009)

I have some road related questions. 

Do anyone know which major road projects that were completed in the EU during the last 10 years? 

And which major road projects that are on the way to being completed or planned for the coming years?


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

The EU doesn't build infrastructure projects on its own, it only creates a master plan (together with its members) and finances it partly.

Therefore, you could only ask which were the largest road projects within the EU.
Just for clarification. 

My tips would be (parts of) the motorway networks of Spain, Portugal and maybe Greece.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some big projects;

A3 Romania (Autostrada Transilvania)
A2 Greece (Egnatia Odos)
A20 Germany 
A66 Spain

Some of them are still under construction though.


----------



## asolspunk (Mar 4, 2009)

It schould have said within the EU yes... I am aware of that thanks

What I am looking for is examples as: The Langon to Pau motorway A65, M30 Madrid Calle 30 Project, The Leeds Inner Ring Road Stage 7,The Douro Litoral project Portugal ect.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

M6 here is pretty big too,especially if we consider that all of its ~140km in u/c.

I'd add that the completion of the eastern bypass of Budapest was an important project too. The EU gives something like 80% funding for it.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

There's a bridge that just got approved to link Sicily with mainland Italy - this bridge will have the longest main-span length for any suspension bridge at 3.3 KM.


----------



## spacetweek (Jan 6, 2009)

The Dublin Port Tunnel is a motorway tunnel built between 2002-2006 in Ireland and cost €752.



nerdly_dood said:


> There's a bridge that just got approved to link Sicily with mainland Italy - this bridge will have the longest main-span length for any suspension bridge at 3.3 KM.


I actually think that project is cancelled.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

spacetweek said:


> I actually think that project is cancelled.


Actually, it has just been approved by the Italian government


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

^^^^

Unfortunately, I must say.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I don't know enough about that, but it seems like a vital link to me. It's not really an in-the-middle-of-nowhere bridge.


----------



## NerveAgent (Jan 21, 2005)

The UK government letting its road network fall apart whilst charging its users a small fortune for the pleasure. This project was well planned and covers the entire network. :doh:


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't know enough about that, but it seems like a vital link to me. It's not really an *in-the-middle-of-nowhere bridge*.


Yes, absolutely. In my opinion.

It will join Sicilia and Calabria (from Messina to Reggio di Calabria).

An enormous stuff (more than 300 metres high, like the Tour Eiffel), very modern, with a motorway and a railway. There will be a toll.

A very impressive infrastructure not connected with streets and railways (very old and awful) in Sicilia and Calabria.

Big problems also with environment. That place is wonderful. (The home of mythical Scilla and Cariddi).

There is also a real high earthquake danger.

The cost will be enormous. 

There are many other infrastructure needed in Italia (especially in the north but also in the centre and south), so why spend lots of money with this bridge? 

I generally support this government but not with this decision.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The A3 in Calabria is currently being renovated/realigned. I think it's kinda hard do defend it's in the middle of nowhere while there are two 100,000+ cities immediatly next to it. Messina has 240,000 inhabitants, and Reggio Calabria has 185,000 inhabitants. 

I do agree on the huge costs, earthquake danger and visual impact, although the last thing can also make it a good landmark.


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

> Strait of Messina Bridge Project
> 
> Messina Bridge
> Provided by Stretto di Messina S.p.A.
> ...


http://bridgepros.com/projects/Strait_of_Messina_Bridge/


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> *The A3 in Calabria is currently being renovated/realigned.* I think it's kinda hard do defend it's in the middle of nowhere while there are two 100,000+ cities immediatly next to it. Messina has 240,000 inhabitants, and Reggio Calabria has 185,000 inhabitants.
> 
> I do agree on the huge costs, earthquake danger and visual impact, although the last thing can also make it a good landmark.


Currently... good word.... for years and years: decades?

I think it would be better upgrade the railway line from Palermo to Napoli (do you how long it takes to go by train from Palermo to Milano? At least 15 hours!!!) and motorways in Sicilia and in all southern Italy.

Obviously I'd also prefer to spend money in order to build other necessary infrastructure in Lombardia, for instance.


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

And I have to add that Silvio Berlusconi wants that bridge. He desires that bridge. It'll be an eternal (perhaps) monument to Silvio Berlusconi. (I'm not against Silvio, I like him and his party).

Perhaps you don't know that one of his hypotetical successor at the guide of the party is called Roberto Formigoni, the Governator of Lombardia Region. Formigoni is building a big skyscraper in the centre of Milano (quite near the central station) as the new seat of Lombardia Region. (There is a thread called "Lombary region somewhat" in here).

Silvio Berlusconi built a big company (Fininvest) and two blocks in the outskirt of Milano (Milano 2 e Milano 3) during the '80's but they are not so impressive.

So he WANTS a bridge. It's easy   

This is my opinion obviously.


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

Unfortunately these are terrible days for Italy.

I want to do a little remark about the bridge of Messina.

All we know that the country has got a high level of risk, concerning earthquakes.



















The bridge will be built in one of the most dangerous area in Italy. Day by day Sicily is getting closer to the rest of Italy. Also with the help of earthquakes.


----------



## transport21 (May 6, 2009)

The millau bridge would have been huge I would imagine


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

joga said:


> And I have to add that Silvio Berlusconi wants that bridge. He desires that bridge. It'll be an eternal (perhaps) monument to Silvio Berlusconi. (I'm not against Silvio, I like him and his party).


This is one of the very few good things about having a megalomaniac leader


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

In Poland

A2 Konin-Stryków, 103 km


----------

